# Concealed Carry Biblical or Unbiblical?



## Brother John (Nov 13, 2008)

I would like to see what the PB has to say in regards to Concealed Carry of handguns. Is Concealed Carry Biblical or Unbiblical? 

Luke 22:35-38
35And He said to them, "When I sent you out without money belt and bag and sandals, you did not lack anything, did you?" They said, "No, nothing."

36And He said to them, "But now, whoever has a money belt is to take it along, likewise also a bag, and whoever has no sword is to sell his coat and buy one.

37"For I tell you that this which is written must be fulfilled in Me, 'AND HE WAS NUMBERED WITH TRANSGRESSORS'; for that which refers to Me has its fulfillment."

38They said, "Lord, look, here are two swords." And He said to them, "It is enough." 


Is the handgun a modern version of the sword and should we sell whatever we have to to purchase a handgun? If you do carry what do you carry? If you do carry what do you do to train and become as safe as possible when you carry? If you believe that carrying is biblical please explain? If you believe that carrying is unbiblical please explain?


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 13, 2008)

I find no biblical prohibitions against arming oneself to defend against the criminal element. Depending on the situation I sometimes carry a .38 Special revolver or a .380 auto.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 13, 2008)

Blev3rd said:


> I would like to see what the PB has to say in regards to Concealed Carry of handguns. Is Concealed Carry Biblical or Unbiblical?
> 
> Luke 22:35-38
> 35And He said to them, "When I sent you out without money belt and bag and sandals, you did not lack anything, did you?" They said, "No, nothing."
> ...



I'm really not sure what that passage says as far as prescribing weaponry for believers. Isn't it simply narrative?


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 13, 2008)

In Christianity, many actions are determined to be biblical or unbiblical based upon our hearts. Therefore I don't believe the action of concealed carry is necessarily biblical or unbiblical in and of itself.

Note: I have passed the concealed carry tests for Minnesota and Utah, and am in the application process. My husband has several concealed carry permits.


----------



## SRoper (Nov 13, 2008)

I think it's perfectly acceptable to allow concealed carry. Perhaps a case can be made that only open carry should be allowed, but I'd have a problem with not allowing people to carry a weapon at all.

Businesses and private persons should be allowed to restrict the carrying of weapons on their properties as they see fit.

I've only done open carry outside my house.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 13, 2008)

I added an option for the poll that the issue is indifferent. If one has a scruple against carrrying then this is a matter of liberty.

On a bald reading of the thread title as to whether concealed carry is Biblical then the answer is clearly Yes. Ehud carried a concealed weapon and that is in the Bible.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 13, 2008)

I think it is indifferent, SO I chose that it was Biblical.


----------



## bconway52 (Nov 13, 2008)

John Gill on Luke 22:36 - 


> "These words of Christ are not to be understood literally, that he would have his disciples furnish themselves with swords at any rate, since he would never have said, as he afterwards does, that two were sufficient; which could not be enough for eleven men; or have forbid Peter the use of one, as he did in a very little time after this: but his meaning is, that wherever they came, and a door was opened for the preaching of the Gospel, they would have many adversaries, and these powerful, and would be used with great violence, and be followed with rage and persecution; so that they might seem to stand in need of swords to defend them: the phrase is expressive of the danger they would be exposed to, and of their need of protection; and therefore it was wrong in them to be disputing and quarrelling about superiority, or looking out for, and expecting temporal pomp and grandeur, when this would be their forlorn, destitute, and afflicted condition; and they would quickly see the affliction and distress begin in himself."




I think a more pertinent verse would be out of Exodus 22:



> Exo 22:2 If a thief is found breaking in and is struck so that he dies, there shall be no bloodguilt for him,
> Exo 22:3 but if the sun has risen on him, there shall be bloodguilt for him. He shall surely pay. If he has nothing, then he shall be sold for his theft.



We must here remember the rule of general equity, but I think most US state laws reflect the underlying principle here. Thus I believe it is the duty of a Christian man to have weapons to be able to defend his household and family. In our day I think the weapon most suited for home defense is not a sword or club but guns (what type of guns is another question...thus the need to have an array of weaponry  ).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 13, 2008)

he beholds said:


> I think it is indifferent, SO I chose that it was Biblical.



I understand that some probably voted that way. I'm just trying to avoid the perception that it is either commanded or prohibited for believers to carry weapons. Many decisions are a matter of conscience, profession, and circumstance but everything is a matter of prudence.

For instance, in my capacity as a Marine Officer on a military base it would be inappropriate for me to carry a concealed weapon. Even in combat, the Laws of War require that I wear a uniform identifying me as a combatant and that I openly carry a weapon if I am. We have some Chaplains on this board who are prohibited by the Laws of War from carrying openly or a concealed weapon. You could say, then, that it is un-Biblical for either of us to carry a concealed weapon but you would have to qualify what you mean.

As a private citizen carrying a permit, the question goes to where it would and wouldn't be appropriate. The same Chaplain who can't carry in combat is not prohibited as a citizen from carrying for self-protection if he's out of uniform and just walking downtown with his family. Now, he may decide that, for him, he has a scruple against carrying a weapon as a minister of the Gospel but that's a decision at this point and I don't think one could create a Scriptural injunction agains all ministers carrying concealed weapons.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 13, 2008)

To my mind, it is almost ideal, especially for guys. There's always the turkey out there who will see someone open carrying and try to provoke an argument, and there are others who are simply uncomfortable around guns.


----------



## Tim (Nov 13, 2008)

Peter had a sword the night Jesus was betrayed. Of course, Peter was scolded for using it, but that is another issue (Christ needed to be delivered up, according to the Father's will).



> Joh 18:10 Then Simon Peter, having a sword, drew it and struck the high priest's servant and cut off his right ear. (The servant's name was Malchus.)
> Joh 18:11 So Jesus said to Peter, "Put your sword into its sheath; shall I not drink the cup that the Father has given me?"


----------

